# e3 visa and eligibility for e3d



## missbrown (Jul 31, 2014)

I've recently been offered a job in the usa and will go there to work on an e3 visa. Ive been with my partner for a number of years but we are unmarried. If I go on this visa and we marry later this year, is he then eligible for the e3d? Or must we marry before my visa is approved? Before the interview?

Does anyone know what the process is for him if we marry after?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Assume rules for E2 (mine) are not that different. 
options:
1: if married she gets a work allowing visa ((like you have).
2: If single and short relation: she can travel on B1/B2 and get interviewed at consulate and at immigration but after that she can stay for about 6 months (that's the longest I know of).
3: if long relationship bring prove to the interview and she gets B1/B2 but no extra checks at immigration. In case of B visa she is not allowed to work.
Good luck


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

an E-2 is a totally different visa .. not even close 

get married before application ..to solve any problem


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

B2 and B3 are two cups of tea!!!
The easiest solution for OP - get married asap You can have the party or church wedding later.


----------

